# Selling tallow?



## FromScratchGirl (Sep 25, 2008)

is there any market for selling tallow?

I am able to get as much beef fat as my heart desires and one chest freezer is full of it at this point. I've begun rendering into tallow and am refreezing until i am able to make candles and soap, but I'm going to have more than I need and I have a continuous supply available.

Any regulations for selling tallow, and how would it be priced, if there is a market?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When you say 'beef fat' are you talking about the hard fat around the organs (suet) or the softer muscle fat, or both?

Suet makes a higher quality tallow. How are you rendering it?

I've gotten the best return of tallow per pound of suet by cutting into small chunks and rendering all day in the oven. You don't want to render using high heat - it would still be usable, but a lower quality.

Do you belong to any soaping boards or have an etsy page? Those could produce a good market for you.


----------

